# NOLA



## Monterey (Jan 14, 2014)

in the time of chimpanzees
I was a monkey
butane in my veins
so I'm out to cut the junkie
with the plastif eyeeballs
spray paint the vegetables
kill the headlights
and put it in neutral
stock car flaming
with the loser
and the cruise control
baby's in reno with the vitamin D
got a couple couches
sleep on the love seat
some keeps sayin'
I'm insane to cpmplain


----------



## Monterey (Jan 14, 2014)

about a shotgun wedding 
and a stain on my shirt
don't believe everything that you breathe
you get a parking violation 
and a maggot on your sleeve
so shave your face 
with some mace in the dark
saving all your foodies
and burning down the trailer- park


----------



## Monterey (Jan 14, 2014)

forces of evil in a bozo nightmare
banned all the music with a phony gas chamber
'cause obe's got a weasel
andvthe other's got a flag
one's on the pole shove another in a bag
with the rerun shows
and the cocaine nose-job
the daytime crap of the folk singer slop
he hung himself with a guitar string
slap the turkey neck
and it's hanging from a turkey wing
you can't write if you can't relate
trade the cash for the beat
for the body for the hate
and my time is a piece of wax
that's falling on a termittha


----------



## Monterey (Jan 14, 2014)

and my time is a piece of wax
that's falling on a termite
that's choking on the splinters

new orleans? I hear it is exciting...


----------



## thomas mccoy (Jan 14, 2014)

its a lie im sure


----------



## Tude (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey you - I'm moving this over to stories. Destinations be for places and information - even though your lyrics/poem is for that area ...


----------



## Monterey (Jan 16, 2014)

That's fine.. I was kdrunk anyway when I wrote it down.. For the record, that's beck - loser.. I did't write that. Cheers.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 16, 2014)

yeah... don't do that. thread closed.


----------

